# To be or not to be .......BALD !



## DizzyMoo

Right ladies , 

Here's one for ya... with my 1st child i was completely bald down there BUT i'm not with anyone now so have been leaving things to go well erm " wild & free " :dohh: , Wild being the op word ... Now i'm struggling to keep it tidy soooo who else is struggling to keep tidy? What do you intend on doing nearer the labour time? Completely bald , keep it tidy or wild & free? 
So i guess this is for everyone, those with & without partners.


----------



## special_kala

I think im going to go for a bit of a tidy, may have to ask OH for help though :thumbup: My SL asked my brother to do a tidy when she was going in to be induced at 38 weeks and when he re surfaced he had completely shaved her! she was mortified :blush:


----------



## Love Bunny

Hahaha this is a funny one  ! I think I'm gonna have to be a shaven haven I can't STAND being all bushy!! I would be mortified if I went into labour with a "cringe minge" LMAO sad I know but I obviously have issues with pubic hair :rofl:

=D xX


----------



## Szaffi

I have unruly coarse hair, and normally tidy up with removal creams. Since being pregnant though, I just trim short and shave bikini lines. It is becoming difficult now with the bump though, so I asked OH to do the trimming. :blush: 

I think I just want to be comfy, which for me is not itchy due to huge bush, or having razor burns.


----------



## DizzyMoo

This is why i have a problem, i prefer to be shaven BUT i can't do it. I'm only 5 1/2 mth but finding it a problem already *mega sigh* I don't have anyone to ask so was kinda hoping 1 or 2 of you would say " ah feck it lets go free " lol But obviously not so i'm gonna have to straddle the bath & get the mirror out me thinks ( oh the visions now eh PMSL )


----------



## SoldiersWifey

I'm 39 weeks and some...and have just been "cleaning up" regulary all throughout pregnancy when I finally got too big to take care of all of it. Just today I used the braille method and felt my way around and I'm PRETTY certain I got it all!! :happydance:

I have an appt today to check my cervix and it's sooo close you just never know what might happen. I'll tell ya though, no amount of bending, stretching, or cursing made it any easier!! :wacko:


----------



## redpoppy

I get a bikini brazillian once a month but feel really odd going as I get more and more pregnant. :blush: But I too have issues with pubic hair but I can't shave as it becomes all itchy. :blush:

I think I may opt for some type of trimmer in the later stages. I sometimes worry if the ouch factor in my bikini wax might distress the foetus but I hope not! I'm sure women go through far worse in pregnancy and their babies turn out fine... I'm right, right? :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

Pft, not a chance Im messing around. I keep this shortish but no razors, no wax and definately no bald bits....I do NOT want to deal with any dodgey regrowth if I have a rough birth or an emergancy C sec thank you very much! 
I actually dont care at all if I dont touch it for weeks and weeks before the birth. Ok so it never gets unruly or ridiculous but last thing on my mind is whats going on with a bit of pubic hair and more concentrating on a relaxed birth and a healthy baby.

Oh and with my first when I started getting contractions I did just check it wasnt too wild, decided I could live with it and left it alone. Glad I did as well.


----------



## Blah11

I had no hair down there. I was really lucky actually as the night i went into labour before mywaters broke I went for a bath, done my hair, shaved my legs and bits.. everything. My mum watched her come out and did comment on the lack of pubes :blush: but I said it was more clean incase I had to get stitches or something (which is also true)


----------



## Babybug

Might do a bit of a tidy up but the idea of going in blind with a razor is scarier than childbirth itself. Am sure the midwives and docs have seen it all before anyway but still dont want a big hairy foo foo or baby will need to fight its way out.


----------



## Neferet

I'm probably gonna go all wild and free. It doesn't look nice, but as I'm starting to have problems shaving my legs, the thought of going near there with a razor terrifies me. The only time I've ever used hair removing cream it was on my legs and it irritated me, so I don't want to even attempt it in more intimate areas lol... So yeah, long live the bush! =D


----------



## DizzyMoo

PMSL at some of the comments !!
I thought this might cause a giggle if anything, I must admit though " feeling " my way around is what i do now & i still feel like i've got stubble on the bit inbetween if ya get me perineum or something. Just can't seem to bend enough lol I don't even know if i'd let a bloke loose with a razor down there either (phew for being single)
Is there a trimmer we can buy for the lady bits? I'd rather be neat & tidy tbh than go in looking like a " wild thing " lol


----------



## chuck

I've got some lady garden trimmers, my skin is quite sensitive and never held up well to waxing or wet shaving so I keep things down there trimmed rather short to keep things neat.

...and it'll stay that way, OH has already been told he's in charge of the groundskeeping soon!


----------



## chuck

DizzyMoo said:


> Is there a trimmer we can buy for the lady bits? I'd rather be neat & tidy tbh than go in looking like a " wild thing " lol

There sure are...mines a Remington, its got an adjustable guard so it trims at different lengths, you can take the guard off to get a shorter trim but obviously its never going to be anything like a wet shave but its quick easy and with the guard on you cant cut yourself and it keeps stuff 'tidy'

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-BKT1000-Bikini-Length-Setting/dp/B0000YHFTU


----------



## Seity

I'm a tidy and trim kind of gal. I don't like the look or feel of shaved. I have no desire to look like a prepubescent child down there.


----------



## DizzyMoo

I think neat & tidy is the way forward for me, I just simply can't bend for all the will in the world far enough to get to grips with my falulah , When i can i'll join the circus lol 

I'll check out that lady trimmer thanks chuck xx


----------



## Mynx

Being a couple of days behind you Dizzy, I'm the same in that I havent seen my own clout for a couple of weeks. I tried shaving my bikini line the other day and managed to miss loads of stray spiders legs. I dont like being completely bald either cos when it grows back it feels like I'm sat on a rather spiky hedgehog, so I think I might just ask OH to use his clippers to keep things neat n tidy rather than risk creating my own episiostomy :rofl:


----------



## jelix9408

i keep my clean and tidy as best i can these days .. which i do a pretty good job at still. even though i have trouble getting to certian spots comfortably my hubby hasnt helped me not once in the pregnancy so far .. which i feel very proud of myself for doing it on my own! lol .. didnt expect it to be so hard!! 


actually my hubby commented the other day when he saw how good of a job i did with my big belly and he said "you still know how to amaze me!!" lol .. thought it was funny.


----------



## lozzy21

Just a tip girls, im not pregnant but im fat and i sit on the loo to shave my bits.


----------



## lindypops

I couldn't give a toss what people might see and what they might think - I've never been one for shaving 'down there' - luckily have always been fairly un-hairy all over my body and tidy in the right places. It's not high on my priority list at all...


----------



## ramblinhaggis

ick i hate the bald look! I was a little girl for long enough, i have no need to feel like one again! I like it to be trimmed and neat, but prefer a lady garden to none at all! I got my dh to shave mine when i got too big, he loved it, did a good job and tried to get frisky with me afterward :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh I think I might invest in one of those trimmers :) I currently trim using nail scissors and that looks so much better designed for the job :rofl:

Luckily I'm not overly hairy anyway - get this - I have NEVER shaved my legs in my life and they are completely hairless - I'm a freak :rofl: - so all I need to really do is manage the length of the garden rather than maintain nice neat borders if you get me :)


----------



## ShellysBelly

Not a waxer, I would usually do my bikini line with my epilator but I haven't been arsed recently. I've been keeping the short and curlys trimmed tough and that's what I plan on doing for the birth.


----------



## EmilyBDS

I haven't been able to manage down there for weeks now on my own and my dh has had to shave me twice. I will admit I was completely tense and terrified for the entire experience but I came out unscathed and he did a really good job.

Now in antenatal classes we were told to shave at 34 weeks and keep it neat after as they might have to shave you when you go into labour. I would much rather my dh shave me again than some random nurse so this week I'm putting my life in his hands again and after weeks of neglect, am getting things down there in order.


----------



## SummerStars

When I get to that stage I'm just going to go to the salon and get waxed. They will probably be mortified to see me coming in, but surely I won't be the first pregnant lady they have waxed.

I really wish I had just decided to keep things tidy and trim down there years ago. Because I started an obsessive shaving routine long ago, the regrowth if I let it go just a few days is awful never mind letting it go weeks or months! :blush:


----------



## ellie

:rofl:
I've always got mine waxed 'neat and tidy' and trimmed the rest with nail scissors, didnt know you could get a special trimmer! top idea!
i'd planned to carry on getting waxed, the lady who does mine says that she's done loads of very very pregnant women, it can be a bit awkward to get at when bump is massive thats all. OH has already flat out refused to get involved in any way at all so it's down to me! 
Oh and the sitting on loo to shave tip is one my friend used with both her children, she swore by it (not literally), so who knows it might end up being that .... is there a good 'lady bits' razor that people could recommend ?!?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

With amber, even though i was size of a house i managed to tidy it up abit with a mirror. Lol.


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Babybug said:


> Might do a bit of a tidy up but the idea of going in blind with a razor is scarier than childbirth itself. Am sure the midwives and docs have seen it all before anyway but still dont want a big hairy foo foo or baby will need to fight its way out.

ROFL!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol i'm gonna get meself one of those lady trimmers , I tried the whole using the mirror thing tonight & the only thing i managed to do was cut meself in 4 places ! 
I blame the razor not the fact i couldn't see a bloody thing ;) 

I couldn't go to someone & get them to wax me, my bits are far to personal .

I wonder whether those mini wax strips would work? * brain ticks away *


----------



## Seraphim

From using them on legs... I don't think self waxing is 'up to the job'

I'd love to say 'oh yes I'm relaxed, I don't care' - but hell, I know the minute I think she's coming I'll be mentally checking am I in good order down there!

I sooooooooooooooooooo wish I lived somewhere that had a good salon for waxing. It'd take me ages to work up to feeling comfortable with the whole thing, but it would be far better in the long run.


----------



## Maffie

They keep advertising a trimmer on the tv recently and it's half price in boots at the moment. It's a shaver too.

Think trim and neat is the way to go.


----------



## redpoppy

I'm not going to get too shirty but just posting an opinion.

I've kept my pubes tidy since many years pre-sex and always will. It's not about who sees me or what people will think; I think we've established that lots of poo, wee and general gunk and bloody stuff will be coming out with the baby and so getting all ladylike about a bit of hair is ridiculous. The only other person who sees me in the nude if my hubby.

But i prefer having a my hair tidy and neat and I prefer it waxed. I have never thought of it as trying to look like a little girl as I also remove my leg and underarm and sometimes if I'm in the mood in summer my arm hair never with the thought of trying to look like I'm younger.

I doubt ALL the women (and I know there are many of them out in the world) who make those "oh my why would you look like a pre-teen?" comments are happy to leave their underarm growth free and wild. Some may be but many won't. So its a moot point in my opinion.

As for feminism (and I am a feminist) i don't do this for men. I do this for me. My OH honestly couldn't care less if i had a hairy bush or continued to keep things nice and tidy. I sometimes let my bikini line go astray and have never thought "OH NO!!!! what will my man think!!!!" because he honestly doesn't care. I do prefer it sexually as sex feels amazing a day after a brazilian just as having your legs stroked after a wax feels lovely too. (although I haven't had a leg wax in YEARS as I can't be bothered to wait for the growth and because my legs don't react badly to shaving unlike my lady bits). The skin is more sensitive when its not covered by all the hair.

I don't care if people do or don't wax or shave or whatever but please just post an opinion and lets steer clear of the judgments if that's okay.


----------



## Maffie

Redpoppy I get what you mean about it being personal choice. OH isn't fussed if |I haven't shaved my legs. I hate the feel if I haven't done them, especially under certain clothes. I've said to him it's for comfort sometimes when he's wondering why i'm shaving my legs to put jeans on. Only hair he comments on his my head hair as he loves my long hair.


----------



## Seraphim

;) I thought the little girl comment was a bit judgemental, but I don't think it was intentionally aggrevating :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Eh where did all that come from, I'm sure we are all mature enough to fully understand what she meant without the need for anyone to be offended, or feel anything by it .

Anyhoo i think i'm going to have to have a trial run through of the mirror shaving, get it perfected like lol .
I am conscious of how i appear,& especially as my cousin will be there with me i'd like to be tidy at least. Mind you when we're together all we do is crack jokes & take the piss out of everything so no doubt the hairy mairy would cause a giggle lol


----------



## redpoppy

DizzyMoo said:


> Eh where did all that come from, I'm sure we are all mature enough to fully understand what she meant without the need for anyone to be offended, or feel anything by it .

Well i'm obviously not nature enough. :thumbup:

Hormones raging and implications of what type of person I am can make me a little touchy. I know it was a little long but I've not been rude or aggressive just explaining my point and explaining why I felt the need to express it. :blush:


----------



## DizzyMoo

I didn't mean you weren't mature enough hun , I just meant she meant herself not anybody else. That was how she felt or saw of herself if she was indeed bald ( gosh feels weird saying that about someone now ) .

We're all simply saying how we feel about ourselves :) x


----------



## Rebaby

Well i've been doing my very best but nearly circumcised myself a couple of days ago in the shower and after that experience have decided that this pregnant lady is no longer safe in charge of a razor in THAT region! :blush:

I asked OH for his help and he said he "wouldn't have a clue" to which i replied "Well you've been to the area- you'll figure out" to which HE replied "Yeah but i've never been to the area with tools!" :rofl:

So it looks like it's up to me :dohh: I don't go for the totally nude look anyways, but i do like things neat and tidy. I have NEVER had a wax in my whole life, legs, bikini line, anything, so the prospect of finding a salon is terrifying to me...oh what to do?! :shrug:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I always keep tidy and I'm not doing too badly at the moment but I can imagine it become an issue once the belly gets bigger. I'm already contorting into interesting shapes in the bath! 

I asked my mum (who's a MW) if they really bother about things like that and... the cowbag... she said "Urgh, some people just don't bother at all! It's not pleasant and it does make you think but... no, it doesn't matter" So, I'm off for a wax nearer the time to avoid the judgemental gossiping of the midwives. "Did you see her? Dirty bitch... it was matted!" 

You've got those satin sheets... that means you MUST have a mirrored ceiling! Bingo. :D


----------



## mummytobe

i think i might just go for the 'tidy' option.. i was speaking to my friend about this and she says during labour.. if you shave.. where everything stretches it may look like a plucked chicken :s

x


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG pmsl @ femme & mummytobe !!!

Cheers for the " matted " thinking there femme now you really are gonna make us all paranoid about our manes! 

And the plucked chicken comment just made me belly laugh so much i'm hurting!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm just sharing the love.

The plucked chicken comment reminded me of when OH shaved his pubes off completely once. it was the least sexy thing I've ever seen. Completely hilarious. And the noises during sex... it was like two wet jellies slapping together. I never knew pubes were an acoustic cushion!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I'm just sharing the love.
> 
> The plucked chicken comment reminded me of when OH shaved his pubes off completely once. it was the least sexy thing I've ever seen. Completely hilarious. And the noises during sex... it was like two wet jellies slapping together. I never knew pubes were an acoustic cushion!


Been there! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Now where's the Tena Lady? PMSL

XXX


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Stilletto_Sam said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I'm just sharing the love.
> 
> The plucked chicken comment reminded me of when OH shaved his pubes off completely once. it was the least sexy thing I've ever seen. Completely hilarious. And the noises during sex... it was like two wet jellies slapping together. I never knew pubes were an acoustic cushion!
> 
> 
> Been there! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Now where's the Tena Lady? PMSL
> 
> XXXClick to expand...

Nooo, don't go over to the dark side! Tena Lady are for old lady bums, I absolutely refuse to touch them until I'm swimming in my own piss. I'm 22! :(


----------



## DizzyMoo

:rofl::rofl: oh please femme stop it i can't breath, you shouldn't do this to a preggers lady :rofl::rofl: 

* holds belly & tries to hold bladder *


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I'm preventing this hideous tragedy from affecting other impressionable young couples out there. Men shouldn't shave their pubes, it makes their bits look like a strangled turkey and when you finally bring yourself to touch the massacre that is their crotch the sound effects are so horrific they stay with you for life.


----------



## DizzyMoo

PMSL !!!!!!! oh purleeez tell me ur online tonight!! I so need a laugh i'm gerrin depressed :(


----------



## bloodbinds

Haha! Brill topic!

Weirdly enough i've been thinking about this, as i'm a bald girl myself. And i mean completely bald. Usually. Now, since i've not had sex since getting pregnant (apart from the odd one or two times) So when it's become increasingly difficult to keep myself bald, i've just been keeping myself tidy, and now i'm thinking it's getting a little more difficult... i might just let it go wild and free. But i am undecided. I think i may let it go wild and free, and then closer to 38 weeksish i might have a good old chop down there so it's at least half decent for the dreaded day!! Lol.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ya know hun that's what i'm doing so far, I ain't keeping the garden tidy until right near the big day. Then the king size mirror will be used lol


----------



## Seraphim

One thing that keeps me away from a salon... is I wonder if the wax-woman would find it weird, being pregnant etc, do you think she'd understand????

I've always wanted to go the wax route, but I cannot imagine it being anything but awkward dealing with a woman (especially a non medical looks-orientated type) looking at your bits.


----------



## aimee-lou

Get the immac out ladies.....my MW has said that I should have plenty of time in early labour to see to all that type of stuff. 

Also....femme, I agree completely. My ex once 'surprised' me by shaving them off entirely....I think I refused to go near him, let alone his bits, until there was something there to cover it up!!! Just so very very wrong....if hubby ever even mentions anything the word divorce gets thrown at him! :lol: 

I also agree re: Tena lady. No matter how bad it gets....not til the menopause.....fair way off yet!!


----------



## chuck

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Well, I'm preventing this hideous tragedy from affecting other impressionable young couples out there. Men shouldn't shave their pubes, it makes their bits look like a strangled turkey and when you finally bring yourself to touch the massacre that is their crotch the sound effects are so horrific they stay with you for life.

I'm sure I'd end up in fits of laughter if my OH went completely bald down there but I do like things neat and tidy as does he, he keeps everything trimmed short which is good.


----------



## PieMistress

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

This thread is wicked and hilarious! I've been chuckling away which is really what I needed tonight!

As for me, well i've been keeping it pretty neat and tidy so far but hadn't thought as far ahead as not being able to see my own fouff! <doh!>

But, will do my best to keep it like that, if I can't manage will get OH and some nail scissors to try his best! Not going near a salon for a wax though, no no no :nope: 

xx


----------



## Donna35

Oh God I'm getting induced today (hopefully) and I haven't trimmed the forest :dohh:*runs to the bathroom to get a razor*

Going to be a real challenge this - not only am I 13 days overdue but also am a big girl anyway - should be fun lol.

I think all you girls who get OH to do it for you are soooooo brave - I couldn't ask my OH to do that for me:blush: - oh wait maybe it's not thru shyness but cos he'd probably shave little stripes into it or something

Brilliant thread tho lol love it!!:haha:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Awwww donna good luck today hun !! If in doubt get the mirror out !! lol xx


----------



## Sovereign

When I had Charlie I was determined to be neat (before I was pg I was always bald) but when the time cam e I just couldn't be arsed and went in without doing my bikini line or anything! Normally I would be so embarrased but I just didn't care!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'm defo going to try the neat & tidy option with the aid of mirror, Thing is i've only got a little tiny bathroom thing pmsl !! I need the huge one over the fireplace to lean it against something , to straddle the toilet/bath with one leg whilst holding bump with the other hand, whilst attempting to semi blind trim EEEK


----------



## Blondie

Having just tested out my new Babyliss bikini trimmer I can highly recommend it - easy to use, keeps things tidy and one less thing for me to worry about as the bump gets bigger :)


----------



## steph1505

Ive booked myself in for a Brazillian wax for tomorro afternoon! I used to get one every 4 weeks but havent had one since I fell pregnant! Ah! Should be fun! OH is gonna 'prep' the area 2nite! LoL! xxx


----------



## Kittee

I bought a cordless trimmer. Safe for wet or dry. I just give it a buzz cut. LOL!


----------



## special_kala

Having read this thread i thought maybe i should go have a really really good trim before it gets to late to reach

turns out its ALREADY IS!!! :(

Have told OH that he will be stepping up to this role and he better do a good job :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol aw hun , you trust him down there? After hearing some of the stories in this thread i'm not sure i would haha


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, what a difference 2 weeks makes! It's getting much more difficult. I bought a man razor, I've just discovered they're bloody brilliant things. Lady razors are awful and I wind up looking like a leper within a few days of doing it so I was starting to look more seriously at alternatives. I got a Gillette Fusion and can't recommend them enough it lasts longer and I don't even have to look too closely at what I'm doing.

Still, I can see it being impossible at some point not too far away so I'm probably going to plump for the wax still. I don't mind though, I have a very fetching lady bum. Even if I do say so myself. I'm only worried the lady will fancy me too much once I whip my pants off... ahahaha.


----------



## DizzyMoo

pmsl ya nutbag, if we were friendly enough i could do yours & you could do mine? HMM maybe not pmsl


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, that'd work. Because you fancy me already!


----------



## DizzyMoo

:cloud9: ooooo how could i refuse ! lol 

Can i do pretty patterns lmso :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

I prefer to be as bald as a coot! just the way i like it.. OMG with my first i tried to do it myself.. managed to get most of.. but obviously right down below there was still loads i missed... i think if i cant manage it i will get my OH to do it. 

I vote NO more bush!! :D


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol I'm usually bald but find the itching from the regrowth unreal at the moment. So much more sensitive down there since being pregnant :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh no, I couldn't get OH to shave underneath! he might die of embarrassment or something...


----------



## DizzyMoo

pmsl what you got lurking down there then hun? lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

A tattoo of your face, surrounded by what appears to be black satin.


----------



## DizzyMoo

ROFL oh my word i've just spat my drink out !!
I'm now being told off by mum son for not having " 2 hands " on it !!


----------



## Beautywithin

i say that now.. but i wont even walk about naked in front of OH let alone let him.. shave me bits.. i do think its taking it a step 2 far lol... i guess the question is.. would you want to shave your OH's bits if he couldnt do it... my answer to that is noooooooooo lol x


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol hmmm not even thought about mens bits tbh, i'm kinda off men & their belongings lol


----------



## chuck

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Oh no, I couldn't get OH to shave underneath! he might die of embarrassment or something...

LOL well surely he's been down there before hasn't he? Bless I think we worry too much about our OH's, if you cant have a giggle together doing something like this its a sad thing indeed.

My OH did my groundskeeping once for a laugh...I think he's kinda looking forward to having to do it!


----------



## purpledahlia

APPARENTLY bikini waxes can bring on labour and most places wont do one untill ur 38 weeks.... ill prob head down for one of these, to get labour going IF it works and to get sorted HAHAHA,


----------



## toseland13

i have found it hard to shave lately but as i have been shaving for years i just do it without looking, its so easy, if u think bout it its like brushing your teeth without the mirror so to speak lol.

u know where u usually do it so shouldnt be a problem to just go for it just be careful thats all.

but when im due il def get OH to do it for me, bless him lol i dont like to be "wild and free" but each to their own :winkwink: as long as its trimmed il be happy


----------



## h702

they used to shave you routinely when you went into hospital, so i figure they prefer you to be that way. ill do as much as i can reach/see to do!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

chuck said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I couldn't get OH to shave underneath! he might die of embarrassment or something...
> 
> LOL well surely he's been down there before hasn't he? Bless I think we worry too much about our OH's, if you cant have a giggle together doing something like this its a sad thing indeed.
> 
> My OH did my groundskeeping once for a laugh...I think he's kinda looking forward to having to do it!Click to expand...

Well, yes and no. He's not a fan of oral sex so he's not seen it in much detail.

He's missing out! :(

... :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

h702 said:


> they used to shave you routinely when you went into hospital, so i figure they prefer you to be that way. ill do as much as i can reach/see to do!!!

Well, they can shave me if they like! Saves me a job.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

toseland13 said:


> i have found it hard to shave lately but as i have been shaving for years i just do it without looking, its so easy, if u think bout it its like brushing your teeth without the mirror so to speak lol.
> 
> u know where u usually do it so shouldnt be a problem to just go for it just be careful thats all.
> 
> but when im due il def get OH to do it for me, bless him lol i dont like to be "wild and free" but each to their own :winkwink: as long as its trimmed il be happy

It is not! I don't brush my teeth with razors... :(


----------



## Kota

haha, what a funny thread! I'm okay so far, just kinda give it a little bit of a shave everytime I have a shower to keep it under control and to get bits I missed the day before!! Not sure what I'm going to do when it gets further on though, I can't imagine OH doing it for me, he'd get distracted from what he was supposed to be doing within seconds!! :rofl: 
I'd go see someone to get waxed after 38wks but I'm a bit worried, nowt to do with the pain, but cause I've got some ...*jewellry* down there and it takes a skilled waxer to know what they're doing when that stuff is involved.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:o where's the jewellery? I know that people get certain things pierced but I've never heard of a hairy clitoris!


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol the word jewellery & down there tickled me lol 

*shudders* 

I've been practising my technique & i must say i've cut myself every time :dohh: i think im practising how to cut myself really :dohh:


----------



## Rebaby

I tried using a mirror- epic fail :blush: OH is still insisting he can't help. I think i am just going to have to give up and let it go wild and free until later when i'll get a wax (although the thought of turning up at a beauty salon, heavily pregnant and with a bush like a rainforest is not filling me with joy i must say :dohh:)


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol its the look on the womans face i'd be watching out for !!
Ya know the big gulp look ,where she'd be thinking i need a lawn mower !


----------



## Maffie

I'm now struggling to shave my legs, so trimming down there is getting harder.


----------



## ButterflyMami

I've tidied up with my other births. As someone else mentioned, I knew my mom would be looking down there so I didn't want to go completely bald.


----------



## Kota

FemmeEnceinte said:


> :o where's the jewellery? I know that people get certain things pierced but I've never heard of a hairy clitoris!

:rofl:

um, the clitoris hood and the inner labia, both sides. :blush::blush: and its more getting the areas around them waxed, I've had a women before who didn't really know what she was doing and she almost ripped one of the labia ones out when pulling the wax off as it had got stuck!! Talk about OUCH!! 

anyways... moving on. :blush:


----------



## britt1986

I am just gonna have to go in blind...i'm sorry about I can't stand hair down there :blush:.Only trimming is out of the question too....I have very thick hair on top as well as down below(tmi, just being honest). I am 1/2 Italian and we are very hairy people. So if I let if go...OMG I dont think the doctor could find anything down there. LOL!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Kota said:


> I've had a women before who didn't really know what she was doing and she almost ripped one of the labia ones out when pulling the wax off as it had got stuck!! Talk about OUCH!!
> 
> anyways... moving on. :blush:

OH.MY.GOD. *faints into bowl of cereal*


----------



## DizzyMoo

Rebaby said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> I've had a women before who didn't really know what she was doing and she almost ripped one of the labia ones out when pulling the wax off as it had got stuck!! Talk about OUCH!!
> 
> anyways... moving on. :blush:
> 
> OH.MY.GOD. *faints into bowl of cereal*Click to expand...

* faints into pizza *


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*faints into DizzyMoo*


----------



## Kota

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

FemmeEnceinte said:


> *faints into DizzyMoo*


haha erm hun , is THAT *points* a pube?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aye, it got caught in my teeth when I fainted and smashed my face into your muff :(


----------



## Seity

:rofl: I love this thread! I considered piercings down there, but decided they'd probably irritate more than give pleasure.


----------



## DizzyMoo

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Aye, it got caught in my teeth when I fainted and smashed my face into your muff :(


Damn them random pubes! I'll get the little blighters before i go into labour if it's the last thing i do!!! * evil laughs*


----------



## krockwell

I think I'll probably go all wild and let things fly! :D WOOHOOO!!! lmao. :happydance:

Right now... OH doesn't really care one way or the other as far as my neather regions are concerned... because, to be frank and honest, he doesn't do anything down there with his mouth anyhow... so, it doesn't really matter. 

So... in the end, unless it's like... growing down my pant legs, I probably won't do too much with it. 
I tend to trim once in a while, just because it gets itchy and feels gross to me, but.. meh, not exactly too concerned. 

(hope this didn't gross anyone out too bad)


----------



## MamaButterfly

I can't stand hair down there apart from a "landing strip" lol. OH did it for me when i got too big with my daughter, every second weekend out came the tools :) and as i was induced with her i was freshly done. I'm 25 weeks at the moment and he has been doing it for about 4 weeks now cos im so big lol and as long as he does it regularly i should be nice and neat come labour day :thumbup: great thread though, lotsa :haha:


----------



## Kota

Seity said:


> :rofl: I love this thread! I considered piercings down there, but decided they'd probably irritate more than give pleasure.

Once they're healed which takes about a week, you wouldn't even know they're there. (until the pleasure bit that is....) Honestly, easiest piercings I've had....


----------



## krockwell

Kota said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I love this thread! I considered piercings down there, but decided they'd probably irritate more than give pleasure.
> 
> Once they're healed which takes about a week, you wouldn't even know they're there. (until the pleasure bit that is....) Honestly, easiest piercings I've had....Click to expand...

Same here Kota! It was extremely painful getting it done, but as soon as it was done, meh... couldn't even tell it was there till pleasure time! :D
:happydance:
I miss mine... I took it out because I was high I think and was scared it was going to get detected with the metal detector at the airport... lmfao 
I should get that done again once bubs is out...ooooooo :D :blush:


----------



## Kota

krockwell said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I love this thread! I considered piercings down there, but decided they'd probably irritate more than give pleasure.
> 
> Once they're healed which takes about a week, you wouldn't even know they're there. (until the pleasure bit that is....) Honestly, easiest piercings I've had....Click to expand...
> 
> Same here Kota! It was extremely painful getting it done, but as soon as it was done, meh... couldn't even tell it was there till pleasure time! :D
> :happydance:
> I miss mine...* I took it out because I was high I think and was scared it was going to get detected with the metal detector at the airport.*.. lmfao
> I should get that done again once bubs is out...ooooooo :D :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Thats the funniest thing I've heard today!!
 
I'm really concerned about what will happen to them during birth!! Am I going to have to take them out? will I be able to get them back in soon enough afterwards? 
and how the hell do I have that conversation with a 60+ yr old midwife! :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

oh i have a scan later. and this thread has just reminded me i better give it a trim. lol


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh my god I havn't laughed this much in ages! I was having this discussion with OH last night....I can't even reach to shave my legs let alone my lady bits....keep asking him to trim me down there but then he gets distracted...pointed out last night that he really did need to trim for me as my PCOS makes my hair grow really quickly...and he replied (parting the hair to get to my bits) yeh I do need to do it, can I shave it all off? I said no lol but have allowed him to shave a landing strip if he feels he really must. Don't know if I trust him to do it now pmsl!


----------



## Kte

I told my OH about this thread and he pulled a face and said don't even think about it (as in asking him)! :rofl:


----------



## ChubbyBunny

OMG, this thread is hysterical! I use a trimmer thingy, so I dont think it'll be that hard to go at it blindly....but then again it could be.

*off to ask DH if he'll help when I get to that point* hehehe


----------



## DizzyMoo

So glad this thread has cheered you all up :happydance:

I usually have a shower in the morning then when ds goes to bed i have a bath straight away, nice long soak aaaaaaaaah bliss. :cloud9:

Well other night after telling him to " go to sleep " about 50 times he finally went quiet me thinking he was asleep i gets to work on attempting to sort out the bush ... To say i'm struggling because of belly is an understatement but add spd to the drama & hey you got a miracle if i don't miss bits or cut myself.

Anyhoo ... right leg on right side of bath, Left left positioned cautiously on left side due to spd & then me " feeling " my way to trim up .... :wacko:
Suddenly gets this overwhelming sense of " shit someone's watching me, Omg there is someone in my house " to hear this little voice " mummy why have you got hairs on your bum & why are you upside down, Are you doing exercises in the bath? " :dohh: 

My eyes literally popped out of my head !!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

HAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA... I may have been a little bit sick I laughed so hard. Hun... that might even be his first memory! 

To be fair, when I was about 12 I used to share baths with my sister who was 3/4 and I was on my period once and went to get into the bath only to be met with fits of laughter about the string stuck to my bum! Mortifying, especially as she told the whole family about it... kids eh... cute.

Ooh, be careful he doesn't tell everyone about your hairy bum!


----------



## DizzyMoo

OMG i never even thought about that!
The little bugger does have a habit of just repeating these things at such wrong times!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:D Glad I could make you feel better...


----------



## DizzyMoo

Eeeek !!! I can't stop thinking he gonna blurt it out now!! What if im in asda & he tells the checkout lady mummy has a hairy bum!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hahahaaa :D Oh god, I'd love to be a fly on the wall then.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! omg i got visions of me having night sweats & everything


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

"Grannyyyy.... why does mummy have a hairy bummm? Do you have a hair bum grannyyy?", "No, your mum is a dirty cow... tut"

Haahahahaha :D


----------



## jen1604

Oh my GOD I am laughing so much that I've forgotten what I was going to say :rofl: 
I'm going to have to thank you Femme and Dizzy for being so hilarious *clicks thanks button* 
xxxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol jen , we do have our moments. 
Its that femme *points* ... she just picks on me haha. She's a wicked WICKED woman hehe


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You're an easy target! :D Did you go back to shaving after... ....?


----------



## MotherBear

Invest in a trimmer and lay flat and shave that way holding a mirror. This way the bump doesn't get as much in the way.


----------



## DizzyMoo

My arms aren't long enough pmsl !!


----------



## Mynx

DizzyMoo said:


> My arms aren't long enough pmsl !!

Yup I've been finding that too!!! I had a go at shaving the other day using the full length mirror on the back of my bathroom door... omg my poor fanjita ended up looking like I'd plucked random tufts from it. OH couldnt stop laughing :rofl: 

I'd love to have arms the length of an orangutan right now, and it would be great if we could slide our bumps to one side, just for a few minutes!


----------



## Kte

I just had a scary thought - I don't know what is worse, an 'edward scissor hands' style trim or actually being able see all that hair sticking out from the bump! You know it must be bad when you CAN see it!


----------



## ellie09

I normally shave but when my bump starts to get big it will be difficult lol, if OH offered to help i'd take it but i wouldn't ask him too :rofl:


----------



## nfm3

After an ingrown hair caused me to develop an abscessed bump after shaving blind--I left that alone.


----------



## Mynx

nfm3 said:


> after an ingrown hair caused me to develop an abscessed bump after shaving blind--i left that alone.

ouch!!!


----------



## SummerStars

:rofl:

Dizzy and Femme, I swear to god you two would make a great comedy duo.

On the shaving subject, I can still see what I'm doing but don't seem to be able to get as smooth a finish. I have noticed the same thing with my legs. I maybe just need a new razor, but I put everything down to pregnancy these days. Not getting as close a shave - it must be some side effect of pregnancy! :winkwink:

I will go down the salon waxing route nearer to the time.


----------



## Mynx

I think I'm gonna have to settle with using hair removing cream just to take away the spiders legs that escape the knicker elastic *sigh*


----------



## DizzyMoo

SummerStars said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Dizzy and Femme, I swear to god you two would make a great comedy duo.
> 
> On the shaving subject, I can still see what I'm doing but don't seem to be able to get as smooth a finish. I have noticed the same thing with my legs. I maybe just need a new razor, but I put everything down to pregnancy these days. Not getting as close a shave - it must be some side effect of pregnancy! :winkwink:
> 
> I will go down the salon waxing route nearer to the time.


GASH STUBBLE !! classy !! lol 
I have a shaving gel from avon which i have to admit is bloody fab! 
Its a blue tube & gel & makes everything very silky smooth so its great for doing the top bit of fluff but its the bit right underneath i struggle to do, I dont wanna be going into labour with fluffy bits here & there :dohh:


----------



## Cut3ne55

im still just about managing to shave at the mo, but my view is very limited! the other day i nicked myself with razor but didnt realise, went for a wee and there was blood and i nearly had a heat attack with worry it was bubs but then discovered a cut on my foo :( lol im gonna keep going for as long as possible thou, then might have to invest in gettin a professional wax :O !!! x


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Well I tried to shave today....no joy, I just can't flippin see! LOL sillly huge bump! 

Sooo i'm gonna resort to hair removal cream and a mirror I think, tempted to take the whole lot off, but know it gets so itchy when it grows back and don't want to be itching all over the place lol! 

Has anyone else ever used hair removal cream all over? If I just did a bikini wax style with it, would look rather silly,the whole thing is just over grown, sorry possibly wayyy TMI? :( 

x


----------



## DizzyMoo

MeggieMoo88 said:


> Well I tried to shave today....no joy, I just can't flippin see! LOL sillly huge bump!
> 
> Sooo i'm gonna resort to hair removal cream and a mirror I think, tempted to take the whole lot off, but know it gets so itchy when it grows back and don't want to be itching all over the place lol!
> 
> Has anyone else ever used hair removal cream all over? If I just did a bikini wax style with it, would look rather silly,the whole thing is just over grown, sorry possibly wayyy TMI? :(
> 
> x

Tbh hun i'd leave it to go wild & free until a bit closer to the time, Why bother doing it now? If everything with pregnancy is ok & there is no hint that you might pop early then leave it. I'm struggling to do it so not going to keep on struggling until i feel i have to... Can you imagine if this was a piccy thread of random shaving attempts !! lol Fluff here...Fluff there & a cut here lol :dohh:


----------



## Seraphim

Ok - yday was the offical 'I can no longer see' day.

I've never been sure about using cream down there.

I might resort to mirror and wax strips...

I see an injury coming on :wacko:


----------



## Rebaby

Seraphim said:


> I've never been sure about using cream down there.

I wouldn't advise, it BURNS! (I had a go with immac when i was younger :wacko:)

I think i may have officially given up. Not shaved for over a week and a half now and my regrowth is mad itchy.

I don't fancy repeating the hair removal cream experience, think home waxing will be just as tricky as trying to shave, and not sure i can face finding a waxing salon and rolling up as a 38 week fatty and getting my bits attacked in the name of vanity...so i may go 'wild'...maybe! :blush: OH won't mind i don't think, i just feel bad for the midwives, trying to see what's going on down there when it comes to the big day :rofl:


----------



## WTTMommy

My sister just finished her labour and delivery rotations at a hospital in New York (she's in med school) and said there was this one lady who showed up with a complete bush. She said the residents were forced to shave her lady garden as the doc said there was no way he could do the stitches. :sick: They told her afterwards never to show up to give birth looking like that :rofl:

Even if I didn't care how I looked down there, at least for the sake of the doctors, I'd trim it down at least!! :rofl:


----------



## curlykate

WTTMommy said:


> My sister just finished her labour and delivery rotations at a hospital in New York (she's in med school) and said there was this one lady who showed up with a complete bush. She said the residents were forced to shave her lady garden as the doc said there was no way he could do the stitches. :sick: They told her afterwards never to show up to give birth looking like that :rofl:
> 
> Even if I didn't care how I looked down there, at least for the sake of the doctors, I'd trim it down at least!! :rofl:

OMG!! That's hilarious!!
I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet. For now I'm keeping it tidy, and shaving my bikini area. Not sure what's gonna happen when I can no longer see it though.


----------



## gills8752

I'm only 16 weeks gone but I've been planning this since I pee'd on the stick! :lol: 
Immac all the way (well, veet now as its changed its blooming name.) I intended on getting all the bits from round the back to the top curve off totally. Everything the hospital staff will be staring at :lol: I wouldn't venture down there with a razor cos I can't stand the gawd awful itchy regrowth, not really what you need to be distracting yourself with once you've finally staggered home tired and puffy with a little bundle! :lol:
Although I think hubby will have to do the dead, not that he minds going down there! Only problem being last time I let him loose, I was reading a book whilst he was doing his thing, I stood up afterwards to find a lightening bolt shaved onto the front and everything else off!!! Hmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Rebaby

WTTMommy said:


> They told her afterwards never to show up to give birth looking like that :rofl:

:rofl: That is funny but i think i would have smacked whoever dared say that to me after i'd just given birth!

I still don't know what to 'do' with mine :shrug: Will see how i feel nearer the time i guess!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm still managing!!! Up yours, Moo! ... :O


----------



## DizzyMoo

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I'm still managing!!! Up yours, Moo! ... :O


:rofl: * bitch slaps the femme * pahhhh 

What i think would be funny would be to stencil patterns in, Surely that would give the docs a laugh lol ...

One thing i would hate is to be bald but suddenly go in to labour & have gash stubble !! :dohh: ... I'm gonna be carrying around a trimmer everywhere just in case lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I can see you now, in the hospital strimming away. 6 o clock bum shadow is a nono.


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I can see you now, in the hospital strimming away. 6 o clock bum shadow is a nono.


Haha "wheres moo?" *buzzzzzzz* ..."aaaah she's in the toilet tidying...again " lol :dohh:

Midwife: ooooh done the ladygarden yourself i see?
Moo: indeed ...sorry about all the plasters got a bit carried away with the bic 

:rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to post a thread about this but i chose not to till later on i guess  .. and i didnt know what peoples reactions would be to it lol!
i was worried basically about the 'bump' getting too big and not being able to shave my self and see down below  i usually keep my self tidy with a brazillian.. but i dont do it all the time i let it come back abit not wild but come back short and then start over again.. i spose when your in labour it wont really matter.. but as someone said about stitches and stuff rather be clean and tidy .. wel im going to go in the bath before my due date haha and tidy up make sure i look ok  x*


----------



## aunt_sissy

Ya'll are funny! I usually just trim up 'downstairs', but I'm not looking forward to negotiating around my bump.


----------



## dom85

LOL

I'm single as well so I've just left it and trimmed, although i must admit, I haven't done anything to it for about 4 weeks :blush:

I was going to get waxed, however, after seeing the birthing video in antenatal classes the other day I'm not going to bother. The sight of a 10cm dilated vagina is not going to look any worse with pubic hair than it did in my opinion :)


----------



## punch

well, i waxed for quite a while... through two miscarriages.

then i thought i was tired of getting my hair ripped out, so i started shaving.

i'm only nearly 5 weeks now, and i'm still keeping up with it that way... i suppose i'll do that until i can't reach anymore.

i remember last time, by the time i got close to labor i didn't care WHAT it looked like down there, but i was HORRIFIED when i saw the damage after my son was out.

so... i don't know. hahahhaa.


----------



## punch

dom85 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm single as well so I've just left it and trimmed, although i must admit, I haven't done anything to it for about 4 weeks :blush:
> 
> I was going to get waxed, however, after seeing the birthing video in antenatal classes the other day I'm not going to bother. The sight of a 10cm dilated vagina is not going to look any worse with pubic hair than it did in my opinion :)

that is both hilarious and true. :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Time to drag this one up again... how are you getting on Moo? :D

I'm currently carrying on with the aid of a mirror. Considering an electric razor...


----------



## chuck

gawd I cant see down there anymore, its getting a bit wild. I have one of those electric shavers I mentions wayyy back in the thread - but to be honest I tried a few week as a go and didnt make a very good job!!

I'm going to try a few maneuvers later with the mirror and see how I get along - the OH will have to tidy me up when he gets back from his weekend away if I make to much of a mess.

One thing is for certain, I will be keeping the blade Guard ON after chopping the ends of my fingers off the other day, I'm far to clumsy at the mo to risk going down there with an unguarded blade you never know what I might lose!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

We're due the same day and I can't see either... I'm still precariously using a wet razor. The first attempt is never good, I look like I've gone at the hair with a knife and fork... but a few more swings in the general direction of my ladygarden and we're getting there! ahaha...


----------



## DizzyMoo

pmsl i was just thinking about this thread lol

At the moment i'm to scared to get the mirror out & have a look what shapes i've cut into my lady garden :dohh: No doubt i've got bald patches & then a furry patch ! 
I'm struggling much more now due to spd i can't have baths so have to shower only, opening legs to shave is just well erm not going well lets say. 
I'm really having visions of me lying on my back legs in air with mirror steadied on something whilst i attempt " carefully " to trim up.. I really dont see that going well at all !!


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Hahaha.....just read through this post again from start to finish pmsl! 

Well i'm 6 days away from my due date & its IMPOSSIBLE. 
I've asked my DP to just trim, he laughed and said no way...told me to ask MY MUM. Nooooo thank you....wild and free all the way for me it looks like! Poor poor MWs LOL 

I did try trimming it myself the other day infront of the mirror but gave up half way through as I just couldn't reach, so I have one patchy lady garden at the minute lmao...oohh dear! Ah well, i've heard all dignity goes out the window in labour! 

x


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol oh dignity does indeed " fuck off " during labour believe me. When every single tom, dick & harry & their mums have looked inside your falulah you kinda don't give a cahoots lol

I remember when preg with Josh i managed to trim pretty well until right at the end & i whopped it all off i found that easier than trying to keep tidy. Right now though i cant even whop it off lol I end up slashing extra "gashs" pardon the pun :rofl:

I've got 3 wks to master the skills, I've seriously got visions of having tufts!! :rofl:


----------



## DWandMJ

SoldiersWifey said:


> I'm 39 weeks and some...and have just been "cleaning up" regulary all throughout pregnancy when I finally got too big to take care of all of it. Just today I used the braille method and felt my way around and I'm PRETTY certain I got it all!! :happydance:
> 
> I have an appt today to check my cervix and it's sooo close you just never know what might happen. I'll tell ya though, no amount of bending, stretching, or cursing made it any easier!! :wacko:

ROFL! The Braille method!


----------



## chuck

MeggieMoo88 said:


> Well i'm 6 days away from my due date & its IMPOSSIBLE.
> I've asked my DP to just trim, he laughed and said no way...*told me to ask MY MUM*.

Bwahahahahahaha pmsl

I'm lucky my OH is obliging when it comes to these things, he trimmed it for me once before just for fun!


----------



## DizzyMoo

right ok i'm tuftless now lol i got fed up & last nights hospital trip sorta made it clear that i really need to get " tidy " well i got carried away & whooops its all gone :dohh:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haaahaha, ooh those doctors will be verrrry impressed :D


----------



## Squidge

I'm going to have to do something with mine pretty soon....i'll be mortified if i have to go to the midwife for whatever reason and she needs to look down there....:blush:


----------



## Neferet

Oh my god... A few days ago I did a bad job of shaving it all... Now I have horrible stubble down there. My due date is tomorrow and I'm going to have a sweep by Tuesday if he's not here by then. I hate the thought of attempting to get rid of stubble by shaving again but as stubble will be absolutely mortifying I'm going to have to use hair removal cream or something... I'm terrified I'll make even more of a mess down there... Gosh, dontcha think we all worry about the silliest things when it comes to giving birth?! LOL


----------



## DizzyMoo

Well "gash stubble" is all part of shaving i guess, But what is good to use is a sensitive shave gel, I bought avons (blue tub thingy) I use that to whop off my lady garden even when getting rid of stubble it makes it easier & leaves your skin soft. 

Only prob is now though my belly is in the darn way & i can't see what i'm hacking at pmsl


----------



## DWandMJ

You girls are too damn funny! Thanks for the laugh!
I'm only 9 weeks, but after reading this thread the other day, I had a meeting with the hubby and informed him of his 'duties' once I can't reach. 
Thank god we've already got that comfort level down, even now when I'm going for bald and he's home, I have him take a look see if I missed anything and he takes care of what I have. 

If he wasnt willing, at least my sister would be....
About six years ago I had her help me with waxing it off before a trip to hawaii... She spread the hot wax between my butt cheeks and as she turned to grab a muslin strip, the held cheek slipped out of her hand and *smack* my cheeks were stuck together...
Its still a laugh inducing memory


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh my word! How did you get them apart, I hope you were quick! haha! Also kudos for admitting you have a hairy crack.... :rofl:

I am still managing with the aid of a mirror! Impressive. OH will help when this is no longer feasible or comfortable. But I don't know that he wants too... haha


----------



## Pato

With my DS I was completely bald. i too am a bit ehem unruly at the moment with just the occasional trim. I plan to give birth at the local hospital and the shave you bald upon entering anyways...so bald it will be...


----------



## DizzyMoo

Pmsl @ the hairy bum admittal!! Thank god for this thread eh ladies lol Lets all thank whoever made it:haha:


----------



## lillprutten

I'm letting it grow! Maybe in a few weeks time I can braid it hahahahaa


----------



## lillprutten

Pato said:


> With my DS I was completely bald. i too am a bit ehem unruly at the moment with just the occasional trim. I plan to give birth at the local hospital and the shave you bald upon entering anyways...so bald it will be...

May I ask why on heaven's earth they shave you?:shrug::blush:


----------



## sabriena

Oh no, I hadn't even thought of this as I still have a ways to go! Now I'm going to be obsessively shaving (trying to get DH to shave) when I'm close to my due date. 

This thread has had me in stitches though!


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol bless ya !

Gotta admit i was wondering why that hospital shave you anyway Pato? I'd feel really really uncomfortable letting some stranger hack at my bits with a bic !! :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Its offical i can nooooooo longer see me bits!! now do i attempt to still try and do it myself, or be brave and let OH have a go! decisions decisions


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: this is the best thread ever!! I havent laughed so much for ages! :rofl:

Luckily my DH is more than willing to oblige so I neednt worry about being a contortionist and slicing parts of myself off by mistake :smug: :rofl: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just give up with mine i started to leave it as it grows back to quick now! sorry TMI lol but its true.. but when i do do it i just guess but think nearer the time im going too get a mirror :haha: x


----------



## Sam9kids

DizzyMoo said:


> So glad this thread has cheered you all up :happydance:
> 
> I usually have a shower in the morning then when ds goes to bed i have a bath straight away, nice long soak aaaaaaaaah bliss. :cloud9:
> 
> Well other night after telling him to " go to sleep " about 50 times he finally went quiet me thinking he was asleep i gets to work on attempting to sort out the bush ... To say i'm struggling because of belly is an understatement but add spd to the drama & hey you got a miracle if i don't miss bits or cut myself.
> 
> Anyhoo ... right leg on right side of bath, Left left positioned cautiously on left side due to spd & then me " feeling " my way to trim up .... :wacko:
> Suddenly gets this overwhelming sense of " shit someone's watching me, Omg there is someone in my house " to hear this little voice " mummy why have you got hairs on your bum & why are you upside down, Are you doing exercises in the bath? " :dohh:
> 
> My eyes literally popped out of my head !!


OMG i just nearly wet myself reading that!!!!!

Im deffo going to be ready this time!

When i was having baby number 6, id left it for agggggggggeeeeeeesssssss and as i was only 35 weeks and my others had been born around 38/39, i thought it would be ages.

Wrong!!

I woke at 3.30 am with my first contraction, managed to ring mum. She came round plonked me on the floor, whipped my knickers off and delivered Sean!

It was only 4.05am by then!!!

I honestly think she had to put on jungle survival gear to get in there! Ive never felt so embarrased lol!

Poor Mum!:rofl:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sam9kids said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> So glad this thread has cheered you all up :happydance:
> 
> I usually have a shower in the morning then when ds goes to bed i have a bath straight away, nice long soak aaaaaaaaah bliss. :cloud9:
> 
> Well other night after telling him to " go to sleep " about 50 times he finally went quiet me thinking he was asleep i gets to work on attempting to sort out the bush ... To say i'm struggling because of belly is an understatement but add spd to the drama & hey you got a miracle if i don't miss bits or cut myself.
> 
> Anyhoo ... right leg on right side of bath, Left left positioned cautiously on left side due to spd & then me " feeling " my way to trim up .... :wacko:
> Suddenly gets this overwhelming sense of " shit someone's watching me, Omg there is someone in my house " to hear this little voice " mummy why have you got hairs on your bum & why are you upside down, Are you doing exercises in the bath? " :dohh:
> 
> My eyes literally popped out of my head !!
> 
> 
> OMG i just nearly wet myself reading that!!!!!
> 
> Im deffo going to be ready this time!
> 
> When i was having baby number 6, id left it for agggggggggeeeeeeesssssss and as i was only 35 weeks and my others had been born around 38/39, i thought it would be ages.
> 
> Wrong!!
> 
> I woke at 3.30 am with my first contraction, managed to ring mum. She came round plonked me on the floor, whipped my knickers off and delivered Sean!
> 
> It was only 4.05am by then!!!
> 
> I honestly think she had to put on jungle survival gear to get in there! Ive never felt so embarrased lol!
> 
> Poor Mum!:rofl:Click to expand...

LMAO at both of these posts haha :haha::haha::haha:

really made my night thanks girls :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol same! havent laughed so much in ages! :rofl:


----------



## Sam9kids

At least i can laugh aout it now!


----------



## thechaosismex

This thread is hilarious! :rofl:

I went to boots earlier this week in a bit of a rush to pick up an electric razor as things are getting hard to manouvre now! got home and turns out I bought an Epilator!!!:doh: (stupid pregnancy mind)


I don't think I can take putting that near my bits, it looks like an angry rottweilers teeth when switched on!!!:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

thechaosismex said:


> This thread is hilarious! :rofl:
> 
> I went to boots earlier this week in a bit of a rush to pick up an electric razor as things are getting hard to manouvre now! got home and turns out I bought an Epilator!!!:doh: (stupid pregnancy mind)
> 
> 
> *I don't think I can take putting that near my bits, it looks like an angry rottweilers teeth when switched on!!*!:nope:

HAHA !!!! :rofl: that made me gigglee bless you x


----------



## thechaosismex

Becyboo__x said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> This thread is hilarious! :rofl:
> 
> I went to boots earlier this week in a bit of a rush to pick up an electric razor as things are getting hard to manouvre now! got home and turns out I bought an Epilator!!!:doh: (stupid pregnancy mind)
> 
> 
> *I don't think I can take putting that near my bits, it looks like an angry rottweilers teeth when switched on!!*!:nope:
> 
> HAHA !!!! :rofl: that made me gigglee bless you xClick to expand...


:rofl:

Whats worse than waxing a load of hair in one go? Pulling them out one by one! hahahaha 

Can't wait to give it a go seeing as I already opened all the packaging and its not returnable now :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear.. dont try it on your bits :huh: unles it says you can use it for there but i dont think you can iv got an epilator but i never use it cause im a wimp and it kind of hurts on my legs lol! cant imagine it on my bits! x


----------



## bibswy

:rofl: last delivery i was totally shaven down there. i felt a bit embarrassed though coz the midwife commented about it (I was about to have my emergency section and she came at me with a razor then she blushed when she saw she didn't need to.) Next time.. i'm not sure I'll see how it goes. Might just go for a neat bush! I remember how difficult it was to keep smooth with a watermelon hiding the view!


----------



## lesleyann

Heres a good tip for you all lol i shaved right up untill i gave birth with no help from the Oh lol One leg on the side of the bath since my shower is over my bath and shave if that does not help you can get anti steam mirrors that basicly suction onto tiles and wahay no more needing to hold the mirror :thumbup: 

i think the mirrors are around £10 is argos :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Well i always expected to go overdue but went into labour at 38 weeks and a day, by which point i hadn't shaved down there for about a month :blush:

I can honestly say though, hand on heart, i didn't give it a single thought before or during. It was only after, when they sent me for a shower and i saw my "down there hair" for the first time in a very long time that i realised how hairy i was! :blush: :haha: I still didn't care though, had wayyyyy more on my mind!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I just thought about not thinking about it etc cause obviously when your in labour you will forget about that youll have everything else on your mind lol! but iv heard they shave you at the hospital? if you havent already?  is that true lol
x*


----------



## chuck

they used to shave you in hospital as it was esier for a doc to stitch you up idf you needed it...tends not to be done now though as its kinda a waste of time.


----------



## Rebaby

Becyboo__x said:


> *I just thought about not thinking about it etc cause obviously when your in labour you will forget about that youll have everything else on your mind lol! but iv heard they shave you at the hospital? if you havent already?  is that true lol
> x*

Well i can't guarantee it for every hospital but where i delivered they didn't shave me (and i did need to be stitched afterwards)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think they do at mine tbh iv just heard they do at some id be abit funny if midwife or someone shaved me lol but maybe thats cause no1 else has ever shaved me before sept me lol x*


----------



## Beautywithin

our hospital dont shave lol. yeh at the time you couldnt give a rats arse about who is in the room let alone your muff hair lol, its only after you start to think OMG


----------



## chuck

I dont think many places do still shave...wahts the point??

It used to be seen as making things easier if you needed to be stitched which you were more likely to need years ago when episiotemies were the norm.

A good nurse/doc will be able to stitch you despite some hair.

Plus TBH having someone else hack away at your bits with a bloody bic is more likely to nic/cut you and leave you more open to infection after the birth and be soooo much more uncomfortable and itchy afterwards!!

I'd tell anyone who wanted to shave my bits with a razor to EFF OFF unless it was imperitice for the health of my baby! No way I would put up with the itching as well as all the rest of the pain/discomfort post partum!


----------



## thechaosismex

Has anyone tried ready to go wax strips? I'm thinking about just feeling around and ripping off and hoping for the best?!


----------



## Serene123

Why waste your time, when the babies head is coming out they won't be able to see anything but? :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

This thread makes me giggle. I can't say I've given it too much thought until now xx


----------



## aly888

haha, I love threads like this :thumbup:

I actually had a quick 'tidy-up' down there this morning coz i thought to myself 'oh god, i could drop any day now and I dont want to be a scary-mary down there for the midwife' :rofl:
I have no idea what kinda job i've done, but i think i'll have to get the OH in on the action as we get closer to launch day to make sure im sorted and not all patchy, coz that would probably be more embarassing!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Well i tried recently with the mirror as i cant see past my bump and it just didnt help at all lol spose i need a steam proof mirror  cause my mirror wouldnt stay up for a start and then it keept just going steamy everytime i tried to do it grr!  by this rate ill either be patchy/have a bush! or end up going for a wax which id rather not even think about  x*


----------



## lesleyann

Becyboo__x said:


> *Well i tried recently with the mirror as i cant see past my bump and it just didnt help at all lol spose i need a steam proof mirror  cause my mirror wouldnt stay up for a start and then it keept just going steamy everytime i tried to do it grr!  by this rate ill either be patchy/have a bush! or end up going for a wax which id rather not even think about  x*

if you use a shaving cream and your in the shower or shower over a bath try having the shower water run over the mirror then you dont get it steamed up :thumbup:


----------



## aly888

argh...sod going for a wax at this point in pregnancy!! could that not start your labour early?!? and for the sake of a few hairs i think id rather not go into labour early...lol

do as DizzyMoo (tried to) do and get yourself in the bath, legs-a-kimbo, and do the best you can!! you can always use the mirror once you are out to check out your handy-work...less likely to steam up then!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Proberley could tbh i couldnt want my waters braking while having a wax.. i wouldnt got for one anyway i darent have anything on my body waxed lol looks painful! lol im going to panic more when im like 37 weeks like you are .. i tend to have a bath everyday if not that every other day ill be shaving everytime just incase i go into labour *


----------



## chuck

Well the OH hasnt been very helpful everytime I've asked for help he said yeh but he never did so I gave in and tackled the forest myself.

LOL...OMG I've never seen anything like it...with a lot of puffing and panting and the help of a mirror the bin and my remmington trimmer I'm now a bit more presentable...word of warning though just because theres a guard on the trimmer does not mean you cant still cut yourself .


----------



## new mummy h

a definate keep it tidy for me! Lol xx


----------



## thechaosismex

chuck said:


> Well the OH hasnt been very helpful everytime I've asked for help he said yeh but he never did so I gave in and tackled the forest myself.
> 
> LOL...OMG I've never seen anything like it...with a lot of puffing and panting and the help of a mirror the bin and my remmington trimmer I'm now a bit more presentable...word of warning though just because theres a guard on the trimmer does not mean you cant still cut yourself .

:rofl:

That sounds like me last night with the double ended(yeah yeah dirty minds!) wilkinson sword bikini razor/trimmer thing! I do recommend the trimmer end of it though but without the guard! scary stuff when you cant see what youre doing :rofl:


----------



## chuck

the problem i have is th eonly mirrors i have are a tiny compact...not much use or a full length that is screwed to the wall...but doesn't come down to the floor so trying to maneuver oneself to see in the mirror in the bedroom - hence why the bin was needed - was not easy!

I love the trimmer I have usually but when you cant bend the way you used to trying to get to your undercarriage is not an easy task!


----------



## Babybug

I have just tackled mine with the aid of a full length mirror and a tube of hair removal cream, had to put one leg up on the sink, It was like some sort of circus performance but now its all done I feel soooo much less paranoid about it.

And I could stuff a duvet with all the hair:rofl:


----------



## summerarmahni

Glad am not the only one whos has been thinking bout this me personally i hate hair down there, but as i was in the bath a few days back i was finding hard to ermmm tidy up you could say with my not so small belly :wacko: so clever me decided id get the veet out and cover the whole lot :dohh: aghhhh damn shit burns that was a really bad idea so am going to have to get the mirror out and the one leg on the bath thingy lol :shrug:


----------



## Babybug

summerarmahni said:


> Glad am not the only one whos has been thinking bout this me personally i hate hair down there, but as i was in the bath a few days back i was finding hard to ermmm tidy up you could say with my not so small belly :wacko: so clever me decided id get the veet out and cover the whole lot :dohh: aghhhh damn shit burns that was a really bad idea so am going to have to get the mirror out and the one leg on the bath thingy lol :shrug:

It does burn if you get it on the sensitive bits, I have been using it for years and I roll a bit off loo roll and kind of wedge it (sorry TMI) to protect the sensitive bits


----------



## 21Rach

i've not had a tidy up for a lil while not been able to reach and i've just clicked what i'm gonna do - ask a mate to do it for me lol


----------



## chuck

I feel so much better for being tidier down there, not that DH will venture near there now...he admitted he feels a bit weird about DTD now. 

Huff...all that bloody effort and no appreciation LOL!


----------



## Nix

Hubby helped me out with mine tongiht not that i partically wanted his help with such a thing but its all sorted now. Just got to keep it tidy. x


----------



## DWandMJ

I've always been one to make it a point to make sure everything is shaved clean for the doctor, so knowing that I'll be seeing him once a month and then once every two weeks when it gets closer, hubby will keep me pretty well tidied up. This last time was a wasted effort though as he didn't even look.... I even shaved my legs, damnit!


----------

